# عايز كتب عن تصميم الطائرات بدون طيار uav



## محمد فيصل محمد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
رجو المساعدة عايز كتب عن تصميم الطائرات بدون طيار uav
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي المهندس/ محمد
إليك هذا الموضوع في مكتبة القسم والذي به كتاب رائع
عن تصميم الطائرات بدون طيار
إليك رابط الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143276.html​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------



## mostafa.b (26 أبريل 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخي


----------



## MastaMinds (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هذه مجموعة من الكتب في مجال الطائرات بدون طيار التكنولوجيا المستخدمة فيها و طرق توجيهها

Introduction to Unmanned Aircraft Systems
http://bookfi.org/dl/1457950/090ace

Unmanned Aircraft Systems Design Development and Deployment
http://bookfi.org/dl/1092057/e3da9a

Fault-tolerant flight control and guidance systems: practical methods for small unmanned aerial vehicles
http://bookfi.org/dl/547160/83bc6b

Advances in Unmanned Aerial Vehicles: State of the Art and the Road to Autonomy (Intelligent Systems, Control and Automation: Science and Engineering)
http://bookfi.org/dl/1370682/4e5b94 

Multiple Heterogeneous Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (Springer Tracts in Advanced Robotics)
http://bookfi.org/dl/1111138/e03f2d 

Safety and Reliability in Cooperating Unmanned Aerial Systems
http://bookfi.org/dl/1147342/7f4bea


و للاستزادة يمكنك الذهاب لموقع
en.bookfi.org
و البحث


و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

